# Tokyo Auto Show 2009 Preview



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

As Japan's largest auto show, the Tokyo Motor Show will be somewhat smaller for 2009 than in years past as no foreign automakers will be displaying or announcing new products. Still, the show will hardly be empty with Toyota, Honda, Nissan, Mazda, Mitsubishi, Subaru and Suzuki all taking advantage of the more centralized focus on the Japanese auto industry, with most of the automakers introducing numerous new production and concept cars.

Some of the most highly anticipated launches include the Lexus LF-A, Honda CR-Z, Subaru Hybrid Tourer Concept, Mitsubishi Concept PX-MiEV, Mazda Kiyora Concept and the joint Toyota-Subaru project the FT-86 Concept. We'll bring constant updates will official unveilings happening on October 21st.

More: *Tokyo Auto Show 2009 Preview* on AutoGuide.com


----------

